# DIY E Bike for £450 & 2WD E Bike.



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2018)

Thought this article and video might be of interest to those wanting a cheap e-bike. There's also a video about building a two wheel drive version.

Some useful info on batteries, motors and controllers too.

https://electrek.co/2018/04/21/week...dget-friendly-electric-bicycle-for-under-500/


----------



## keithmac (23 Apr 2018)

I'm on with building a TSD-Z2 with a Nuvinci rear hub and 15ah battery, quite interesting really!.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5222627, member: 259"]Paging @raleighnut ![/QUOTE]
I've converted 2, Maz's Dawes and my Trike


----------

